# Anyone use invisibledefenders skins?



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

I am interested in http://www.amazon.com/Protective-Sticker-Amazon-Generation-kindle3-NOKEY-192/dp/B0041XTLOI/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_cart_1... and I really like that it cover the keys so I don't have to see them wearing off or worry about getting dust, etc., in there. However, I am concerned that the skin itself may actually pull off the lettering on the keys if I remove it in the future. I have emailed the company about this and am still waiting for a response.

Has any used these before? Any feedback?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I would be so tempted to buy one of these if onlythey made the Matte finish.  I like how it covers the keys.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Does anyone think that the adhesive would take off the keyboard lettering?

Or does anyone know of any matte finish skins that also have key covers?


----------



## dio_dio (Jan 6, 2011)

Interesting, the lack of holes disrupt the design a lot less.  I would be apprehensive of buying it in case the lettering does come off.  On second hand, because of the lack of holes for the keyboard, this decal probably won't "fit" as cleanly as the others that do.  It won't be completely flat so in essence it will be floating on top of the keys.  Maybe that doesn't matter...  I would wait for a review before buying it.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Someone on the Amazon discussion boards has it and says that they keys work great and it looks great on, no issues. She has not removed it since she only just got it, so I am still not sure about the keys.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

update:

In the Amazon Support thread, someone responded to my question and posted pics of her skin (it should be the top post in this link):
http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdMsgNo=30&cdPage=2&cdSort=oldest&cdThread=Tx31R9J40O2NT10&cdMsgID=Mx1M9IM089VNK00#Mx1M9IM089VNK00

Here was an email I sent to the company and their response (English doesn't seem to be too strong):

Me:

1. How does the skin sit over the keys? Does it actually stick TO the 
keys? Or does it have bubbles that hover over the keys?

2. If it does stick to the keys, will it pull the printing off the 
keys if I were to remove the skin at some point?

Invisibledefenders:

1. Yes on top of the key
2. No , we did test the skin on for 3 week and remove no problem, but we not
sure if overtime if 6 months or 1 year


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I ordered this one the other day. It's on its way. I'm not sure if I will find it too busy though, but I like the idea of all of those books.  What appeals to me is that the keys are covered. I don't have any wear at all on my keys, but I like how they disappear with these skins. I may not put it on right away though. I'm still loving my Letter Eater skin from Decal Girl.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice! Could you post pictures when you get it? I'd like to see what the key spots look like before you put it on- do they have bubbles, or are they flat?

Thanks!!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

kuklachica said:


> Nice! Could you post pictures when you get it? I'd like to see what the key spots look like before you put it on- do they have bubbles, or are they flat?
> 
> Thanks!!


Yep, I'll do that.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

I was wondering how long it takes to receive an order from InvisibleDefenders. I ordered directly from them because they now have a matte option for all of their designs. On the Amazon site, I only saw a few designs in a matte option. It seems to be taking a while for them to ship it, though. Anyone else order from them recently? What was your experience?


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Where is the company located?  I haven't been on their website in a while but I think I remember looking for that and couldn't find it.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have an invisible defenders skin on my latest generation.  I really like the feel of it, when reading the kindle naked.  I haven't tried removing it, since it's designed as a one-use only, but I assume that if I were to decide to remove the skin, I'd want a replacement skin anyway.

The part of the invisible skin that goes over the keys is flat when you first apply it, & with time & use it stretches just a little bit so they have a bit more definition, but they are not actual bubbles. (I ran a fingernail between the keyboard rows when I first applied it.)

The design I got is abstract & colorful, with the key characters in a matching color, so when I'm reading, the keyboard is not distracting; if you aren't a touch typist it might be difficult if you're going to be using the keyboard a lot.  I don't have a pic, but if you go to their website & scroll way down, it's the one with bright pink/green/purple/orange rounded squares in different sizes - the key markings are all in hot pink (they aren't shown in the website photos)!

Mine shipped to me within just a couple of days, as I recall; I do know it was much faster than I'd expected. I live in a small town in central California; I don't remember where it shipped from.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm glad to hear they offer Matte finish now.  They have some beautiful skins, but I never ordered from them because they only had glossy.  I'll have to take another look.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I am having a real issue with Invisible Defenders.  I ordered a Nokey skin from their website in matte, and it took a LONG time to get here (after I rec'd their email saying it had shipped).  Anyway, it arrived but it was the wrong one!  I wrote to them and they insisted it was what I ordered.  I ordered one that was a couple of hundred numbers away from the one I rec'd.  Anyway, they said I could return it but I would have to pay the postage for them to send out the one I originally wanted.  Sigh.  Had to do it, cuz I didn't like what I rec'd.

I also thought it weird when I purchased the skin online via PayPal and got a PayPal email saying a payment had been made to C. Tran (or something like that).  I was expecting a company.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

SpotsMom, I hate to hear about a bad customer service experience.  I think Decal Girl has top notch customer service and that's one reason I continue to do business with them, even though I've seen skins offered by other companies that I liked.  I also have to put in a good word for Skinit because around Christmas I ordered a skin for my son to use on his PS3, well I ordered the wrong one.  I contacted them after Christmas and they sent me the proper one, no charge at all to me, and I wasn't required to return the wrong one.  I was really surprised, since it was my mistake, I did order the wrong thing.


----------



## ak_popsicle (Dec 4, 2008)

I love the nokey design. I think it makes it look more like a custom designed device than just a sticker. The skin kind of molds to the keys, it works nicely. I wish Decalgirl or Gelaskins would offer nokey styles, because I love a lot of their designs, but I've been spoiled my the nokey.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Unfortunately, I needed the Nokey skin.  I've bought from DecalGirl and had a great experience.  At least I'm getting a matte finish!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

One time when Decal Girl sent me a glossy skin when I had ordered the matte, they overnighted me the new one, and this was a custom design.  Great customer service!

Is this your first Nokey skin?  I looked at them and they look so nice, but I love the skin I have right now, I just hate to take it off and risk not being able to save it for future use.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I needed a skin for my new Noreve, and thought I'd go ahead and get a nokey.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I would be so tempted to buy one of these if onlythey made the Matte finish. I like how it covers the keys.


They now have matte finish, Patricia!

http://invisibledefenders.com/


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I know!  I'm excited about that.  I'm still going to take a look at all their skins but have to admit I'm a little concerned about the customer service aspect of their business.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

Just wanted to report that I received my skin within one week of placing my order. I was pleasantly surprised that it came so quickly. I placed the order on a Saturday, so they didn't ship until the work week started, I guess. Now it's here, it's matte, it has the row of numbers specially printed above the QWERTY row! <3 It's awesome. Will post pictures when I put it on my K3.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I would love to see pictures.  I've looked through their selection two or three times but haven't really found anything that I absolutely LOVE.  Am looking for something to match my platinum Noreve, but also want it to match my pink lighted cover.  I wonder if they offer a design your own option?


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I would love to see pictures. I've looked through their selection two or three times but haven't really found anything that I absolutely LOVE. Am looking for something to match my platinum Noreve, but also want it to match my pink lighted cover. I wonder if they offer a design your own option?


From Decalgirl - what about either of these?
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/68138
or this:
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/68369


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Marie, I love that first one, the Cherry Blossoms.  But I was actually looking at the Nokey skins from Invisible Defenders.  I'm not yet totally committed to getting a new skin because I love the one I have so much.  I've re-used skins before but there's always the chance that I might tear it or something when I remove it.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, Patricia, you might have loved the one I sent back!!   Would have looked good with either platinum or pink!


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

Patricia--Invisible Defenders do offer a design your own option. I haven't looked into pricing, but I did see that option on their site.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

AAGGGGHHHHH!!  I am so ticked off, I can hardly see straight.  If you read my post above, you know that InvisibleDefenders sent me the wrong skin.  So, I sent it back, paid return postage AND additional postage for them to send me the correct skin.  They told me I hadn't ordered what they sent, but there's no way I did that.  Anyway, I gave them the benefit of the doubt.

In several emails that I exchanged with them, they made it very clear that they knew exactly what I wanted to exchange for.

So I get the envelope today and IT'S THE WRONG SKIN AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's not even a Nokey!! I can't believe it!  I wrote them and told them I was not going to pay return postage and I want to know what they're going to do to make this right.  I attached their email saying they knew what I wanted AND then I said I was attaching a copy of what the skin looks like in case they can't read their own numbers.  

I also told them I was an active member of Kindle Boards and I would let it be known that they have screwed up AGAIN.

So, I hate to say it, but beware of Invisble Defenders.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your bad experience.  Surely they will give you a refund.  Like I said before, Decal Girl sent me the wrong skin one time and as soon as I contacted them they immediately sent me the correct one, overnight delivery!


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

That's too bad.  I have one on my Kindle but I purchased it through Amazon.  It is an Invisible Defender though.  I had no trouble at all.  So sorry you did TWICE.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I have now heard from them saying they had no idea I wanted a Nokey skin (evidently the numbers you order from are different Nokey vs. non Nokey).  I pointed out that I had paid originally for a Nokey AND that I had put a note in the return package.  So, again they said it was my fault.

Pass it on.  I do not see a refund in my future.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you charged the skin, you can dispute the charge, can't you?

Betsy


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

spotsmom said:


> I have now heard from them saying they had no idea I wanted a Nokey skin (evidently the numbers you order from are different Nokey vs. non Nokey). I pointed out that I had paid originally for a Nokey AND that I had put a note in the return package. So, again they said it was my fault.
> 
> Pass it on. I do not see a refund in my future.


Wait - even attaching your email where you clearly laid out which skin you wanted, they're saying it's your fault? I'm with Betsy. I'd call them and tell them they can either make it right or you're stopping payment - their choice.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry you are having all these issues.  They do have so many nice designs but last I looked at the website I couldn't find any contact info other than an email or a physical address and that always makes me a bit nervous.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

After more denial from them this morning, I wrote one last time and told them exactly what I wanted to do.  Told them if they don't do it, I'm going to PayPal.  These people will not even consider that something might possibly be their thought.

If you want an Invisible Defenders skin, I really suggest you order it via Amazon and not ID's site.  And good luck!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> After more denial from them this morning, I wrote one last time and told them exactly what I wanted to do. Told them if they don't do it, I'm going to PayPal. These people will not even consider that something might possibly be their thought.
> 
> If you want an Invisible Defenders skin, I really suggest you order it via Amazon and not ID's site. And good luck!


The good news (sort of) is at least you went through PayPal. You have all of the email exchanges saved so you can show that you've tried working with them and that the seller is at fault.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> After more denial from them this morning, I wrote one last time and told them exactly what I wanted to do. Told them if they don't do it, I'm going to PayPal. These people will not even consider that something might possibly be their thought.
> 
> If you want an Invisible Defenders skin, I really suggest you order it via Amazon and not ID's site. And good luck!


Keep us posted, Spotsmom!

Betsy


----------



## ak_popsicle (Dec 4, 2008)

What a bummer! I love my ID skin (ordered through Amazon) and was considering getting a new one, but this is really off-putting.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

They still won't help.  I gave them 3 choices: 1) send me what I paid for (and ordered), 2) refund my $, or 3) do nothing and I'll file a claim with PayPal.  They chose to do nothing.

These people do not have the slightest clue about customer service.  Now I have to go through the hassle of a PayPal claim.  Sigh.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

spotsmom said:


> They still won't help. I gave them 3 choices: 1) send me what I paid for (and ordered), 2) refund my $, or 3) do nothing and I'll file a claim with PayPal. They chose to do nothing.
> 
> These people do not have the slightest clue about customer service. Now I have to go through the hassle of a PayPal claim. Sigh.


I'm sorry you are going through this. Its been awhile since I had to do a Paypal claim and I did get my money back but it took awhile due to the process steps. Sounds like an experence we had when we ordered something where the business turned out to be in China. Even with the credit card though we didn't get our money back. It wasn't a huge loss but made me skeptical of a company if they don't list where they are located.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Instead of negotiating with me, Invisible Defenders chose to escalate this directly to a dispute.  Interesting, but it should make the process go faster.  PayPal did tell me that the $4.25 I sent them to ship the correct skin (but they shipped the wrong one again) is not eligible for claim.

Wish I could have submitted all the documentation.  You fill out a form and then they get the other side, and contact you if they need more info.  I know this may seem dumb over a $25 claim, but they really annoyed me by not delivering what I ordered.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> Instead of negotiating with me, Invisible Defenders chose to escalate this directly to a dispute.


%##@&*)($))!!!!**&^%*[email protected]@!....growlllll, snarlllll.....Arrrrggggggggg !!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

You have every right to be upset.  You tried to let them fix their initial error and they messed up again.  One little order shouldn't be this much of a hassle.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

spotsmom said:


> ....... I know this may seem dumb over a $25 claim, but they really annoyed me by not delivering what I ordered.


Judge Judy always says "It's not about the money." It's the principle.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

When ID skins first came online, they offered a skin from an artist I knew they did not have permission from and they did not identify him as the artist.  I emailed him and I notice they no longer offer his art as an available skin design.  

Even though I am intrigued by the nokey design, I will not order from them because I know their business practices are suspect from their art.  And while a skin may only cause a few dollars, it could really be a hassle if it were not high quality and stuck to your Kindle.  Not worth the risk.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep, it's the principle of the thing.  Thanks, Patricia.

Glad to hear that I'm not the only one who has had issues with this company.  Hope the lettering stays on my keys, because I'm sure not going to order a Nokey!!!  Guess it's back to good, reliable DecalGirl!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

PayPal is getting me a full refund.  What is so stupid about this was that all that I wanted was the correct skin!!!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> PayPal is getting me a full refund. What is so stupid about this was that all that I wanted was the correct skin!!!


Yay for PayPal!!  I'm so sorry that you had this experience with ID. I've only purchased their skins via Amazon - and this makes me VERY glad that I did. (Not that I'm glad you experienced this though.)


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

That's good news.  I hope you find one you love from Decal Girl, which shouldn't be hard.


----------

